# Choose my next strain!!  (Nominations)



## benamucc (Mar 1, 2011)

Hey guys and gals,

You might know that Attitude Seeds is about to do a MAJOR promo.  What better way to support this site then throw them some birthday business, and get a MAJOR haul of extras!

So, here's how this is going to work:  

I'm going to pick my 4 or 5 favorite nominations by the end of tomorrow, whenever I choose   I'll then post a Poll with these strains, and let the site choose my next strain!  

I'll place the order during the birthday celebrations, and then track the progress of the shipment on this site also.  

After the seeds arrive, I'll drop (5) beans, and go through the process of sexing/selecting a mother/ cloning for hydro/ and ultimately vegging and flowering in a new Nutrient Film Technique system, as featured in High Times Magazine a few years ago.  

Nomination Rules:
1)  Seeds must be "In Stock" on the Attitude site.
2)  No Auto flowering strains will be considered. 
3)  High must be STRONG enough to blitz the most seasoned of smokers.
4) It must be a "functional" high, as I medicate daily and work up to 60 hours a week. It's not a job I can do from the couch!  
5)  It must flower within 55-70 days, and be of a moderate to heavy harvest.
6)  The easier to trim the better!  

Please just strain nominations in this thread.  There will be ample opportunity to discuss the rest of the details at length.

STRAINS THAT WON"T BE CONSIDERED DUE TO PREVIOUS GROWS:
White Skunk
Silver Pearl
Haze x Skunk
Blueberry
AK47


----------



## SensiStarFan (Mar 1, 2011)

-Are there any strains off the list because you have already grown them?


----------



## benamucc (Mar 1, 2011)

Subcool's Qleaner

and 

Barney's G13 Haze


----------



## benamucc (Mar 1, 2011)

Edit:  Thanks Sensi!


----------



## SensiStarFan (Mar 1, 2011)

I was looking at the site recently just to check out the promo.  If I was going to be ordering today I would be looking at either DJ Short's "Flo", or DJ Short's "True Blueberry".  I have never tried any DJ Short genetics but I want to.  If I had to pick one I would go with "Flo".
EDIT: Just noticed you have grown Blueberry, that makes my nomination "Flo" for sure 

-SSF-


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 1, 2011)

I nominate Mandala's Satori, though I don't know if it is in stock.

A C99 of some kind should also be given serious consideration.


----------



## nova564t (Mar 1, 2011)

I dont know if the seeds are avalible but it would be nice to see someone else growing Puna Budder.


----------



## Locked (Mar 1, 2011)

Strong but functional huh.....that is a lil tough. I am working right now but when I get off tonight I will see what I can come up with. I will say my sleeper strain so far has been Nirvana's White Castle....good solid smoke for not a lot of coin...I am flowering another WC out right now...


----------



## benamucc (Mar 2, 2011)

THanks for all the posts!  

The "FLO" and "SATORI" almost described verbatum what I'm looking for.

PUNA is out of stock.

C99 is an interesting idea, but any specific version I should look at??  

Keep em coming!!!


----------



## 420_Osborn (Mar 2, 2011)

Did you like Subcools gear?

I'd go with him again anytime.

Also I saw a Promo on Attitude for a free pack of CONNOISSEUR GENETICS when you buy a pack...They have some good strains but no descriptions....


----------



## benamucc (Mar 2, 2011)

I like the description of Subcool's Qleaner the best so far.

Do you have any experience with his genetics?


----------



## Locked (Mar 2, 2011)

Anything by Cali Connection shld do you solid....wish Attitude had Raskals gear.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 2, 2011)

The Riot seed's strains are fire and you get a half pack of 1 of 3 other Riot strains, when you order their's as a Intro offer on top the other freebies. Bodhi Seeds is now available at Atitudes as well Bodhi genetics are all killers


----------



## benamucc (Mar 2, 2011)

Thanks!!  I'll fill in the blanks for those two ^^ nominations...

Cali connect Tahoe OG  (someone mentioned the Tahoe in another thread)

and 

Riot Seeds Golden Dawg

This is tough...I'm even more perplexed then before.  Thanks again to all of you helping me!!!


----------



## TheKlonedRanger (Mar 2, 2011)

I've got a pack of the tahoe but never grew it out yet. Same for the satori. I picked both up from attitude about 2 weeks ago. 

Yes THG. I finally got lucky with those satori beans. 

And I hear mosca's c99 bx1 is really heavy on the pineapple pheno.


----------



## benamucc (Mar 2, 2011)

I like the sound of the Mosca C99.  Good call!  Thanks TKR


----------



## TheKlonedRanger (Mar 2, 2011)

Anytime. That's the first strain on my list to pick up for the new promo. I'm just having trouble picking out what's number 2 and 3.

ETA: I have to add, that recommendation came from another board that I visit and the thread was discussing the difference between the mosca c99 bx1 and their F1 strains.  Here's the excerpt from that thread if you'd like to read it. It was very informative. 

Here is the breakdown for everyone, no need to correct me if I'm wrong, I'm not, I was selected as a Mosca tester, I am an authority on Cinderella 99. Mosca has Reeferman's F4 and Wallyduck's F5, The Reef line was selected and inbred for the Pink Candy Grapefruit phenotype, while the Wally Line was selected and inbred for the Pineapple Phenotype, Mosca's "Prize Male" is his Wallyduck F5 Pineapple. The reason his Cindy is considered an F1, is because the lines were so diverged, essentially they were two different things, most people consider an F4 as stable(if selection is done correctly, that's the big difference between a Breeder and a Chucker), He used a Reef's Pink Candy Grapefruit C99 as the F1's mother, he used his Wally's (prize male) F5 as the father, both being their own thing, being used as P1's, it demonstrates F1-like hybrid vigor because of that genetics difference, A 50% PCGF C99 & A 50% Pineapple C99, this is how he created his Mosca C99 F1. The C99 BX-1 is a female F1 he made, recrossed to his Wallyduck's F5 prize male. 
F1----(Reefs f4 mom x Wly's f5 dad)
Bx-1----{(Reefs f4 mom x Wly's f5 dad)mom x Wly's F5 dad}
The Pineapple yields better, so the BX-1 and the F1 yield the same, with the BX-1 you have a greater chance at the pineapple pheno, than with the F1. Flower time is same length, and any yield lost in the BX-1 is offset because you're supposed to be looking for the Pineapple if you get the BX-1, and the F1 is to find a pheno of each, and a blended pheno.
Questions? 
Not busting balls, just trying to inform, but Stoney, you have it reversed. Game Theory, also, the other way around, this is how you start the cubing process, you backcross for stability, because the same genetic code is imprinted over and over, This is how Cindy99 was created from Princess, the lucky beans Soul and Sly got from a Jack Herer bud from Sensi Smile. Taking the example one wants to replicate and keep crossing that individual with its progeny counterpart repeatedly. In theory, the Bx-1 is more stable, and the F1 is mostly uniform but one will observe a greater variety from which to select. With the BX-1, you increase the frequency of the pineapple phenotype, and diminish the frequency of the PCGF.


----------



## gchristo (Mar 2, 2011)

I gotta throw my votes to Mandala Satori, and Seedism's BLZ Bud.  I always make time for an annual Satori grow. Three crops and all top shelf.  The BLZ is also one of my favs, but it might be a little harder to get.

Cheers


----------



## benamucc (Mar 2, 2011)

YO TKR BIG HIGH FIVE!  Nice work, thanks.  

Breeding is my "final frontier".  Would be so much fun to do someday, but the amount of work these breeders do is incredible.  The Game is nothing like it was just even a few short years ago!!  Now my boss is so worried about any "legal ramifications for dismissing medical patients from employment" that drug testing isn't even an IDEA.  Thats another thread tho...

So anyway, I hope you can decide your 2-3 here.  What are you looking for in your high?


----------



## SensiStarFan (Mar 2, 2011)

Hey benamucc,
  When I nominated "Flo" I left out a bit because your thread said "Please just strain nominations in this thread."  But since we are getting into it one of the reasons I am interested in "Flo" is because of the description on attitude, 

"DJ Short Flo is a Sativa/Indica cross (60% Sativa / 40% Indica) with very Sativa phenotypic characteristics that also matures very early. The large, tight, spear-shaped buds are made up of small, densely packed purple calyxes. The plants are taller and like to branch out.
Indoors the buds of the Short Flo are fully mature by the end of their sixth week."

-Now perhaps the description is just blowing smoke, but I would be interested in seeing a mostly Sativa that flowers in six weeks and turns very purple.  

-SSF-


----------



## Locked (Mar 2, 2011)

This is just my opinion but I don't trust Matt Riott at all.....shady business practices and I know too many peeps who have been screwed over by him.
Kinda reminds me of that turd Ripz....
Do a lil research on him...he has some fire genetics because he conned quite a few breeders into supplying him with cuts under false pretences.

Again this is my opinion.


----------



## TheKlonedRanger (Mar 2, 2011)

I'm with hamster on the riot deal. I've heard many of the same things. I took some of his strains off my "to buy list" because I get a bad feeling from all the things I've read.

Bena, I'm looking to experiment with just a lot of different things right now. Ive got quite a diverse collection of seeds right now and just wanna expand on it. I'm leaning towards getting some of subcool gear. 

And DNA is still running this promo:
Dna Cataract Kush fem 6 or Dna Sleestack fem 6 or Dna Cannadential reg 13
and receive Reserva Privada Confidential Cheese fem 6 absolutely FREE DNA / Reserva Privada lighter

Actually, that sounds like a pretty decent 3 to pick. 

Mosca bx1
Something from sub and DNA


----------



## benamucc (Mar 2, 2011)

Thanks Sensi, I guess it's fair to debate the nominations in here though.  

Hamster and TKR... I don't know any of the "politics" behind the strains.  I find it a little interesting, but it IS "The Game".  

And I say that not to make anyone mad, but because I feel like I read a post somewhere about Subcool not being so great blah blah.  I think that he's contributed positively to this forum, and that's all I can judge on.  

So...alot to consider, but I think we're getting close to a good "finals" list IMO.  

Thanks again all.  This is really helpful, stimulating conversation!!  




			
				SensiStarFan said:
			
		

> -Now perhaps the description is just blowing smoke, but I would be interested in seeing a mostly Sativa that flowers in six weeks and turns very purple.  -SSF-



(Me too  )


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 2, 2011)

Matt Riot has turn hisself around and is trying to make right with everyone. He's done good enough for Attitude to now sell his seeds, so he has to be doing something right.


----------



## benamucc (Mar 2, 2011)

OOO...the NEW MVP throwing a little political weight around!  I LOVE IT.

J/K  J/K  J/K  

In all honesty I love all these opinions.  I'm so amped for this grow!!


----------



## TheKlonedRanger (Mar 2, 2011)

You've got a point there. I'm sure that if you google deep enough, you'll find bad threads and bad opinions on just about anyone in the game. Ozzy says the dude is trying to turn things around, and that's good to hear. 

Now, to get back on track. 

Check out Gage green Blackberry pie. 8 - 9 week flower. Might be a little longer than you were looking for though.


----------



## benamucc (Mar 2, 2011)

Noted!  

Off for Chinese food with the sexy g/f!  

I'll post the poll in the AM.


----------



## SensiStarFan (Mar 2, 2011)

benamucc said:
			
		

> Noted!
> 
> Off for Chinese food with the sexy g/f!
> 
> I'll post the poll in the AM.


 
I prefer General Chow's Chicken.  Stay away from the "Cream-of-sum-yung-guy".
-SSF-


----------

